# hibachi flaming knife routine.



## sir lancelot (Sep 19, 2016)

I am sir Lancelot the last honest chef of the hibachi table i have only been cooking hibachi for 6-7 months. I stated in Benihana Miramar(FL) then moved to a smaller place called Hikuni in Santa Rosa (CA).As it is i have my tables chanting and in awe with what i do. I saw a chef by the name of chef samurai that did an epic flaming knife and fork routine. I and many other chefs use vodka to do all the pyrotechnics at the table. this bothers me because i know you cant pour vodka on a knife, catch it on fire and start juggling it without injuring a customer. any ideas on what he may be using for that trick?I love what i do and i just want to grow more and more. see link below of chef samurai and his flaming knife routine.


----------

